# March in Maadi



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

Pro Morsi march just passed by my apartment on Road 9 near Sakanat Metro.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

it seems the new pro Morsi strategy is small protests in many different places


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

As long as they're peaceful, no harm done. --- although, aren't those protests technically illegal now?


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

I think the protests are getting smaller,and more peacefull for the most part,because the wind is coming out of their sails.Not to sure if they made them illegal yet.But three days ago I saw about 12 cars with pro Morrsi supporters passing blowing their horns no trouble just cruiseing by.But when I looked it was all very young kids,looked like kids happy because their football team won.Again I belive they will be running out of track in the not so distance future.


----------

